# To everyone that worked on the last forum glitch.



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you all very much we really appreciate it.

What was the issue?


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

Well that was short-lived, it's back to poem form.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 2, 2020)

This doesn't seem to be a recurrent problem across the board, pretty much just you from what's been posted so far FT. Are you sure it's not something in the setup of of your computer? You might need a IT guy, I feel bad for you. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

Fork I can't check right now, but right click on an affected area, if there are frames then you should be able to click some type of options button and reset the frames. I'm on my chrome book currently so I can't check this out. If I log on to my other computer I'll check.

Chris


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

That's not true at all go take a look at the other threads posted on this forum there are several other members dealing with the very same problem. I've exhausted everything I could possibly check and try on my end including logging in on other peoples machines and viewing the forum not logged in on friends machines. I even had a friend join the forum to see if the problem was resolved, it wasn't.
It's not on my end, the very same thing happened when the forum very first switched to the Xenforo format. It was resolved quickly not like this time around.


----------



## forktender (Sep 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Fork I can't check right now, but right click on an affected area, if there are frames then you should be able to click some type of options button and reset the frames. I'm on my chrome book currently so I can't check this out. If I log on to my other computer I'll check.
> 
> Chris


Chris what do you mean by frames?
LOL, you have me clicking all over the place trying to figure it out.

Thanks for the help guys but like my last post says it's not just happening to me on my machine.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

Some web sites use frames to separate different content. Think picture frames - each frame contains a different picture or in this case subject matter. There should be a way to see if this web site utilizes frames. If it does then there also should be a way to resize or reset them. It's been over ten years since I developed/maintained web sites so the technology and programs used to code them has most likely advanced far from what I was using.  Someone here probably know more then I do. I'm relying on an old outdated brain.

Good luck and I hope you find a fix. That would bother the heck out of me.

Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Not this again . . .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Not this again . . .



All you have to do is click the "*Unwatch*" button at the top of the thread and poof. 

Chirs


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 2, 2020)

My computer shows up the same way as 

 forktender
  does.  I always thought it was normal ...I hardly ever use my computer while on SMF, always on my android phone.  Would be nice to get it changed,  but my computer expertise would be to get a hammer...that'll fix it.

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> All you have to do is click the "*Unwatch*" button at the top of the thread and poof.
> 
> Chirs



Chirs?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2020)

Alter ego


----------



## hellasteph (Sep 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> Well that was short-lived, it's back to poem form.



It looks like you edited your signature which where that poem was in. Please edit your own signature here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/signature


----------



## forktender (Sep 8, 2020)

hellasteph said:


> It looks like you edited your signature which where that poem was in. Please edit your own signature here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/account/signature


Someone edited it for me before I saw this which is strange to me, I'm not even sure how somebody would go about doing this, but they did.


----------

